# The Ring



## KenpoTess (Aug 23, 2003)

A good place to release your Testosterone guys~!.. let it all out here.. don't hold back.. 

*Nudges Ricardo and Jason*.. 
Everyone welcome ....  'Don your gloves and Fight Fair..


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 23, 2003)

As in 2D boxing?

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *As in 2D boxing?
> 
> - Ceicei *



More like verbal  boxing.. but however they wanna do it is fine with me.. 

Ricardo and Jason and Seig are all good friends in real life.. this is a good place for them to rib each other .. and anyone else who wants to join in 

artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

Castillo,
Do you have any of your spear set(s) on tape?:soapbox:  When are we going to get started?


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *More like verbal  boxing.. but however they wanna do it is fine with me..
> 
> Ricardo and Jason and Seig are all good friends in real life.. this is a good place for them to rib each other .. and anyone else who wants to join in
> ...



Haha...I'll join you in The Wave.
artyon:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 24, 2003)

Why are we artyon: when we should be :boxing:


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Why are we artyon: when we should be :boxing: *



Hey, can't Tess and I be your cheerleaders??


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Hey, can't Tess and I be your cheerleaders?? *




Cheerleaders..........*Goes into dreamy state*


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Cheerleaders..........*Goes into dreamy state* *



Dear god.....


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Dear god..... *



Is there a problem?


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Is there a problem?  *




nah not at all ~!!   Dream On.. cuz that's all you're ever gonna be able to do


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *A good place to release your Testosterone guys~!.. let it all out here.. don't hold back..
> 
> *Nudges Ricardo and Jason*..
> Everyone welcome ....  'Don your gloves and Fight Fair..  *



Come on Jason, quit hidin':boxing:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Dear god..... *



See what you started:rofl: . He doesn't even know what you look like.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *nah not at all ~!!   Dream On.. cuz that's all you're ever gonna be able to do  *



Oh boy, Tess is gonna be a Cheerleader!:xtrmshock


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Castillo,
> Do you have any of your spear set(s) on tape?:soapbox:  When are we going to get started? *



Yep, got em all set to go.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *nah not at all ~!!   Dream On.. cuz that's all you're ever gonna be able to do  *



OOOOOhh, ouch and a _(hiss)_ , from Tess:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Come on Jason, quit hidin':boxing: *



Hiding? I'm not hiding we just got done with lunch.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm all ticked off cause Christy Martin lost


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh boy, Tess is gonna be a Cheerleader!:xtrmshock *




Whoa, calm down.

After viewing the beautiful redhead from W.V. and the beautiful Asian model in the other thread you are all flustered aren't 'ya pal.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm all ticked off cause Christy Martin lost *



So? What has she done for you lately?:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Whoa, calm down.
> 
> After viewing the beautiful redhead from W.V. and the beautiful Asian model in the other thread you are all flustered aren't 'ya pal.:rofl: *



Yep, I better go take a pill, gotta calm down here.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *nah not at all ~!!   Dream On.. cuz that's all you're ever gonna be able to do  *




.......................................:wah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, I better go take a pill, gotta calm down here. *



You'd better do something:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *.......................................:wah: *



Take it up with Seig.:shrug:


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *nah not at all ~!!   Dream On.. cuz that's all you're ever gonna be able to do  *



Haha...good one Tess!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You'd better do something:rofl: *



Ok, I'm back. Had a good workout on the weights. Stress is down, more calmer now.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok, I'm back. Had a good workout on the weights. Stress is down, more calmer now. *



I see you needed a place to deplete your testosterone levels.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I see you needed a place to deplete your testosterone levels.:rofl: *



I needed to get out of the house, plus thru legal issues at work. I can't even make thru the 1st week of school w/o problems.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I needed to get out of the house*



Alright, I'll give you that one.  



> plus thru legal issues at work.



 I'm afraid to ask.



> I can't even make thru the 1st week of school w/o problems.



Maybe you do need to move to the east coast.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Take it up with Seig.:shrug: *





What if I dont wanna? :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *What if I dont wanna? :shrug: *



I'm sure for some reason I believe when he gets back on here he will bring it to you.


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 24, 2003)

Ah yes...the fights about to begin! I'll just take this front row set right here, and watch the blood fly. :EG: 

:drinkbeer

Hey this beer's watered down:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Hey this beer's watered down:soapbox: *



You got gyped. I prefer a long island iced tea.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You got gyped. I prefer a long island iced tea. *



Diet Coke please, plastic bottle, ice cold!:drinkbeer


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 24, 2003)

Yeah I was gipped and it taste like bud too :barf:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm sure for some reason I believe when he gets back on here he will bring it to you. *




WHEN he gets back.......but for now I am still the big dog round here


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *WHEN he gets back.......but for now I am still the big dog round here  *



*quirks a brow*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *WHEN he gets back.......but for now I am still the big dog round here  *




I don't think so!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seig (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *What if I dont wanna? :shrug: *


Tough.  She is my wife.


----------



## Seig (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *WHEN he gets back.......but for now I am still the big dog round here  *


I don't care how small the pen is, a chicahuahua is not a big dog.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Diet Coke please, plastic bottle, ice cold!:drinkbeer *



Castillo! 

You got anything else besides the spear I might want to learn? How about the Sai's or something? let's get going. You're dragging your heels here Pal.


----------



## Ender (Aug 25, 2003)

you put yer left fist in
you take your left fist out
you put yer left foot in
and you shake it all about...


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Castillo!
> 
> You got anything else besides the spear I might want to learn? How about the Sai's or something? let's get going. You're dragging your heels here Pal. *



Got Butterfly Swords as well!:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Got Butterfly Swords as well!:asian: *




I do Butterfly swords


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Got Butterfly Swords as well!:asian: *



Not really practical.

How about the butterfly knife? Sai, Sword, Kama?:asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I do Butterfly swords  *


Let me guess, monarch


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 26, 2003)

opcorn: :burp: :drinkbeer 

Good show!

Wait....whos the clown?


----------



## Seig (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *opcorn: :burp: :drinkbeer
> 
> Good show!
> ...


MOB or Castillo, take your pick.


----------

